# Micro pour iPod nano 4G



## rehtul (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Tout est dans le titre. J'ai besoin d'un micro à brancher sur un des tout nouveau iPod nano pour enregistrer des leçons de musique. Cela existait pour certain iPod de deux générations en arrière.

Quelqu'un a-t-il vu qqch comme cela ?
Sinon quelles solutions avec un autre iPod (classic, touch, ...) ??


----------



## DeepDark (18 Octobre 2008)

Le plus simple, les écouteurs de l'iPhone...

Par contre niveau qualité je peux pas en dire plus...


----------



## fandipod (18 Octobre 2008)

Oui.... La qualité risque de ne pas être super . Enfin il faut voir. Tiens nous au jus.


----------



## rehtul (18 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les réponses.
Je crois que ces écouteurs - télécommande - micro ne sont pas encore disponibles.

Au niveau de la qualité il me faut qqch qui permette une bonne prise de son dans une pièce de 25 m2 et qui rende des nuances de musique. Or, pour ces écouteur, ils annoncent la possibilité d'enregistrer des mémos. Je ne suis pas sûr de la qualité du tout 

Je pensais à qqch comme ceci ou mieux encore, comme cela


----------



## fandipod (18 Octobre 2008)

Sinon tu enregistres ton morceau avec un logiciel et ensuite tu convertis ton morceau enregistré en un format supporté par l'ipod et tu le mets sur ton popod.....


----------



## rehtul (18 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas été très clair :
- Je dois enregistrer des leçons de musique (pendant la leçon, dans une salle de 25 m2)
- J'aimerais le faire avec un iPod (si possible Nano 4G)
- Ensuite mettre la leçon sur iTunes pour pouvoir retravailler la leçon, les morceaux, etc  et les conserver pour pouvoir y revenir ensuite.

Suis-je clair ??


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Oui. Mias tu veux un ipod vraiment?


----------



## rehtul (20 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais bien si possible. Sinon, as-tu une autre possibilité de machine qui marche avec iTunes et tout et tout ???


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

As-tu cherché sur google en tapant micro pour ipod?


----------



## rehtul (20 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> As-tu cherché sur google en tapant micro pour ipod?



Bien sûr


----------

